# SHARP smart TV`s



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

Has anybody else been as unlucky as me and had experience of them?

I had the misfortune to buy one last month (40") for my bedroom. It is the most hateful, despicable, heap of crap I have ever set eyes on. I have an existing aerial in the roof which feeds the tv downstairs without fault. So, I bought a 2 way splitter/amplifier and ran a feed to the bedroom. Connected up said television......cough splutter fart cough splutter fart etc etc, and it informs me it has a poor signal (downstairs still working without fault).

After spending all afternoon chasing up and down from the loft and getting nowhere, I plugged in a little 14" that was up there that I had forgotten about....PERFECT. It shows good signal and a faultless picture, so nothing wrong with the aerial set up at all, and now I`m in a foul mood

So not only does that heap of junk have a signal problem, it rarely ever does anything "smart" without ballsing it up and me having to keep switching of the mains repeatedly to get it to work. There are no adjustments to the sound, picture etc, just very basic and pointless functions, and the remote usually involves about 10 presses of each button before the stupid thing responds (yet it responds to OFF first time, every time, funny that......).

I really have just had to stop myself from putting my fist through it..........

Anybody know if I stand any ground by taking it back to the shop? As I no longer have the box?

It`s a shame but I can`t find reviews on it, because believe me mine would be a stinker. I thought Sharp were supposed to be a decent company. How wrong was I??..........


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

Argos or PCWorld by chance?
If so, check their sites.


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Argos or PCWorld by chance?
> If so, check their sites.


Tesco😒


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> Tesco😒


No reviews on their site?

Maybe it's too busy watching you to allow you to watch anything!


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> No reviews on their site?


No, nothing, spent a good while trying to find any. Wish I could!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> No, nothing, spent a good while trying to find any. Wish I could!


Model number?


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2020)

I think Sharp as a separate brand went down the pan years ago. Now rebadged made by Vestel or similar


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> I think Sharp as a separate brand went down the pan years ago. Now rebadged made by Vestel or similar


So I see. A friend of mine who worked for Toshiba for years has just told me that too.......

I`m going to go out tomorrow and get something else, as to what I don`t know. Have to do some shopping around and some research


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Model number?


It is 40BG2KE

I couldn`t find anything on it?


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> So I see. A friend of mine who worked for Toshiba for years has just told me that too.......
> 
> I`m going to go out tomorrow and get something else, as to what I don`t know. Have to do some shopping around and some research


I’ve always been happy with Samsung and Panasonics
John Lewis and Richer Sounds give 5 year warranties on all TVs. I wouldn’t buy anywhere else 
JL always have plenty of reviews.
LG have a decent rep these days unlike the past, never had one
AV Forums is a great resource for TV reviews


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> I’ve always been happy with Samsung and Panasonics
> John Lewis and Richer Sounds give 5 year warranties on all TVs. I wouldn’t buy anywhere else
> JL always have plenty of reviews.
> LG have a decent rep these days unlike the past, never had one
> AV Forums is a great resource for TV reviews


Thanks for that

My tv downstairs is a Panasonic, and a good few years old now, totally faultless. Perhaps that`s my answer!


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2020)

JL have a couple of 40” ish Panasonics
https://www.johnlewis.com/browse/el..._/N-6srfZ1z140zjZ1z0oizs?showInStockOnly=true

or Samsung
https://www.johnlewis.com/browse/el..._/N-6srfZ1z13z13Z1z0oizs?showInStockOnly=true

Tvs have certainly got cheaper since I last bought!


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2020)

Throw away, get a good TV.
If it can be returned,fine but unless it's faulty I wouldn't expect any joy


----------



## Sharky (15 Feb 2020)

Plug the TV into your downstairs ariel and see if the problems are still there. Tesco used to have a no quibble returns policy., so just take it back and say you are not satisfied.


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Throw away, get a good TV.
> If it can be returned,fine but unless it's faulty I wouldn't expect any joy


Even though it is only a month old I would get great satisfaction from dropping it from a great height onto a solid surface!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> Even though it is only a month old I would get great satisfaction from dropping it from a great height onto a solid surface!!


They don't implode any more.

A month is nothing. Follow Sharkey's advice and take it back. Personally, based on what you've said I'd class it as "not fit for the purpose for which it was intended". 

The fact you haven't kept the packing on such a large item shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> Even though it is only a month old I would get great satisfaction from dropping it from a great height onto a solid surface!!


Try to return it. You have a receipt. It’s under warranty. Doesn’t matter if you don’t have the box


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Feb 2020)

I will be going and having a word tomorrow morning, armed with receipt....


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> John Lewis and *Richer Sounds* give 5 year warranties on all TVs. I wouldn’t buy anywhere else


It is 6 years at Richer Sounds now. I bought my Samsung TV from them about 5 years ago and I think it was a 5 year warranty then.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> I will be going and having a word tomorrow morning, armed with receipt....




You should be fine as it's only a month old.

I took back several TVs in November as they were horrible.

I now have 2 identical LG TVs around 400 each, still cheap but not a cheap TV.


Picture quality is excellent,no flicker or poor picture from side angle you get with cheap led TVs.


My camera on the other hand


----------



## Cycleops (16 Feb 2020)

Sharp have always been a cr@p brand. Buy one of the big names from a reputable store with a solid customer satisfaction reputation.


----------



## Milzy (16 Feb 2020)

LG or Samsung all the way.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

Have you tried swapping the outputs at the booster/splitter in case the fault lies there? Probably not, not worth a try.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

Milzy said:


> LG or Samsung all the way.


Yep. Got one of each. Touch wood, they have both been great.


----------



## Vantage (16 Feb 2020)

I've a £300 41" LG in the living room. Could be a 43" actually. No idea. 
It's an upgrade from the £270 Hitachi pos I had that mum bollixed when she stood on the hdmi cables while they were still in the TV socket Women! 
Faster 'smart' stuff, better sound, hugely much better picture.


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Feb 2020)

It really is a minefield now with TVs, but in general i think you get what you pay for. For a 43 inch, if you pay less than £400 you'll be getting an ok picture but a rubbish processor. Mine was a Tesco one (Digihome?). Picture and sound are great but freeview play and all the smart stuff is so bad it's unusable. So i got them to refund me 25 quid and I bought a firestick. For me that's the most efficient way of getting good smart functions without paying the Earth


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2020)

I have a very old Toshiba which gives Freeview on an indoor set top type aerial. Cannot remember when we got it but must be about 15 years ago at least, mebbe even 20.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just a thought when I fitted a splitter to to enable a TV in the dining room I found I needed an aerial signal booster on the second TV. Used to get them from Maplins back in the day when we had high street shops!


How did your TV's decide which was first and second?


----------

